# Authored by Scott Stookey



## cda (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like it would be an interesting book::

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product.aspx?id=4481S09

anyone happen to have it

I hear he will sign it!!!!!!


----------



## rshuey (Dec 13, 2010)

just ordered one. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 13, 2010)

Sure do miss seeing Pooba's contributions and wit on this forum.  Don't have the book since I'm trying to get him here for some training and fishing and being cheap, I'll wait for a free copy


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2010)

FM

if you throw in all the BBQ you can eat, he will show up!!!!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 13, 2010)

If ICC really wanted to have an outreach to the community they would let him come back on this board. In fact they would direct him to provide information as requested.

I would like to see him back here too. Here maybe SIM BBQ will work.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes Haz has been missing for a while.


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2010)

Hear he is playing a singing gig  on 6th street in Austin, st some BBQ joint


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 14, 2010)

Off topic:  I left my fingerprints on top of a couple of street lamps on 6th street . . . many years ago.


----------

